# Stepping up my lighter game - Xikar Allume



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Been using Ronson's for some time now and wanted to upgrade to something a little more stylish. Found a few great deals on the Xikar Allume Single and Double and pulled the trigger. I'm glad I did because these things are great! Love everything about them. I got both b/c I wasn't sure exactly how big the single and double were compared to the Ronson's. I would say the Ronson falls right inbetween them in size. The single is SMALL!! The double is about perfect. If I had to choose one, it would be the double. Really dig the side push lighting compared to the top on the Ronson's. The double also holds a ton of fuel. I like like 6 cigars for various guys last night (toasting 4 of them) and no movement in the fuel window. I can also do touch-ups with the double about as well as with the single. The single is really nice if you want to pack light.

Anyway, not really a review, but just wanted to give a size comparison to help anyone else out looking at these.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have the Allume single, and it's faaaancy. Really like it a lot.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Thats a beauty of a torch, @hawk45
My Xikar Executive gets a dozen good toastings between refills and has never failed me.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice fire, but I'm always a bit wary of the classy sparks because of the company I keep and places I work. 

I need something a bit mean and nastier looking. 
On the lookout and happy to have recommendations from the lads and lasses on this forum.


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

I recently picked up an IM Corona Double Corona (in etched pewter) for myself as an early Christmas present from my girlfriend to me. (Shh.... she doesn't know yet, LOL). I wasn't going to indulge in one just yet, but I just found out they were recently discontinued by Fukashiro this year because the ONE GUY who was responsible for brazing the fuel tanks is retiring. Admittedly, that sounds like B.S. because they could obviously train someone else to do that if they wanted to, so maybe sales were flagging or they're going to "re-introduce" this lighter later as the IM Corona Double Corona 2.0 (New and Improved!) for twice the money. Either way, I figured I'd better grab one now while the getting was good. I haven't fired it up yet, but it IS very pretty.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Chewbacca said:


> Nice fire, but I'm always a bit wary of the classy sparks because of the company I keep and places I work.
> 
> I need something a bit mean and nastier looking.
> On the lookout and happy to have recommendations from the lads and lasses on this forum.


Get a lighter you like, paint it matte black and slap a Misfits sticker on it. Done!


----------



## Carolus Rex (Jun 19, 2015)

I like that! I need to step up my lighter game. thanks for sharing!


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

hawk45 said:


> Been using Ronson's for some time now and wanted to upgrade to something a little more stylish. Found a few great deals on the Xikar Allume Single and Double and pulled the trigger. I'm glad I did because these things are great! Love everything about them. I got both b/c I wasn't sure exactly how big the single and double were compared to the Ronson's. I would say the Ronson falls right inbetween them in size. The single is SMALL!! The double is about perfect. If I had to choose one, it would be the double. Really dig the side push lighting compared to the top on the Ronson's. The double also holds a ton of fuel. I like like 6 cigars for various guys last night (toasting 4 of them) and no movement in the fuel window. I can also do touch-ups with the double about as well as with the single. The single is really nice if you want to pack light.
> 
> Anyway, not really a review, but just wanted to give a size comparison to help anyone else out looking at these.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind word Hawk! Nice pair you got there. Let me know if you have any questions about them or any troubles. Also don't forget to register them to get the free sheaths! https://www.xikar.com/warranty/login.asp

Ken
XIKAR, Inc
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

XIKAR_Ken said:


> Also don't forget to register them to get the free sheaths! https://www.xikar.com/warranty/login.asp
> 
> Ken
> XIKAR, Inc


Nice!! Didn't know about this.. thanks!


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

hawk45 said:


> Nice!! Didn't know about this.. thanks!


Yep! And if you have any other XIKARs that are not registered, you can add them in now if you'd like!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

hawk45 said:


> Get a lighter you like, paint it matte black and slap a Misfits sticker on it. Done!


I like something with a hint of notoriety about it. Fancy/pretty lighters are not my scene, and they don't go down well with the heads I hang with.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Chewbacca said:


> I like something with a hint of notoriety about it. Fancy/pretty lighters are not my scene, and they don't go down well with the heads I hang with.


Have you seen our Room 101 line?

https://www.xikar.com/products/collections/room101-collection/


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

XIKAR_Ken said:


> Have you seen our Room 101 line?
> 
> https://www.xikar.com/products/collections/room101-collection/


Not bad, and worth considering, but still a little bit too blingy for my taste. I operate in places where that sort of bling screams 'ROB/KIDNAP ME!' to all sorts of despicable types.

I like a lighter that growls 'back the [email protected] off' in a low key, but definite way.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Got a Xikar Axia and it's a piece of crap :/ really regret buying it, and sad to say it cuz all my accessories were Xikar. Glad you had better luck with them.

Im using a 3x jetline I got for free and it works much better.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Negatron said:


> Got a Xikar Axia and it's a piece of crap :/ really regret buying it, and sad to say it cuz all my accessories were Xikar. Glad you had better luck with them.
> 
> Im using a 3x jetline I got for free and it works much better.


My Jetline 3x has been rocksolid for almost 3 years, golfing, vacation, everyday...that thing just holds up.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

elco69 said:


> My Jetline 3x has been rocksolid for almost 3 years, golfing, vacation, everyday...that thing just holds up.


I think that's my problem, it's not winning any awards in the asthetics department but it just don't quit, even when I fill it with crap butane. I wanted to love the axia but even with their warranty I don't want to double my costs having to send it back to them monthly...


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Negatron said:


> I think that's my problem, it's not winning any awards in the asthetics department but it just don't quit, even when I fill it with crap butane. I wanted to love the axia but even with their warranty I don't want to double my costs having to send it back to them monthly...


 @Negatron,

Have you sent it back to us? Also if you have a retailer that upholds our Warranty(remember it is up each retailer and their own policies) then they can replace it upfront. What is going on with it? How is it not working? Do you get a a quick ignition and then extinguish or are you not getting a light at all? Do you see a spark? Any information like that. Go ahead and PM me and we can get this figured out.

Ken
XIKAR, Inc
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## Cappagardi (Nov 9, 2015)

Got an Xikar lighter from Cgars and it failed after a year.. love the cutters but the lighters although using good materials are a bit meh!


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

argonaut said:


> I recently picked up an IM Corona Double Corona (in etched pewter) for myself as an early Christmas present from my girlfriend to me. (Shh.... she doesn't know yet, LOL). I wasn't going to indulge in one just yet, but I just found out they were recently discontinued by Fukashiro this year because the ONE GUY who was responsible for brazing the fuel tanks is retiring. Admittedly, that sounds like B.S. because they could obviously train someone else to do that if they wanted to, so maybe sales were flagging or they're going to "re-introduce" this lighter later as the IM Corona Double Corona 2.0 (New and Improved!) for twice the money. Either way, I figured I'd better grab one now while the getting was good. I haven't fired it up yet, but it IS very pretty.


These are wonderful lighters. I got one as a present a year ago.

I am curious whether they are still being discontinued. They were not appearing on the Fukashiro site for awhile. Now they are again. I tried a couple of email to Fukashiro asking the question but received no response. Nothing from that site says they are being discontinued.....


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

If you do hear anything back from Fukashiro, please let me know. I'd rather these weren't discontinued at all, because if they are then at some point in the future it may be difficult to get repairs and/or replacement parts if they are ever needed. Considering that the lighter is so highly regarded I was surprised there was talk of discontinuation at all. Maybe the "entry level luxury" market isn't very big now, with folks either keeping their lighter budget at the Ronson/Xikar/Jetline level of under $50, or heading into St Dupont territory in the $500+ range?


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

argonaut said:


> If you do hear anything back from Fukashiro, please let me know. I'd rather these weren't discontinued at all, because if they are then at some point in the future it may be difficult to get repairs and/or replacement parts if they are ever needed. Considering that the lighter is so highly regarded I was surprised there was talk of discontinuation at all. Maybe the "entry level luxury" market isn't very big now, with folks either keeping their lighter budget at the Ronson/Xikar/Jetline level of under $50, or heading into St Dupont territory in the $500+ range?


I sent several emails to Fukashiro with no response. I am skeptical that this lighter alone would be discontinued + they now are showing it on their website again. (It was missing for awhile.) If I spot something elsewhere, I will post here.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Also buy their flints. Apparently the Zippo flints can screw up the wheel. You can get the flints on the lighter sites.


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

deke said:


> Also buy their flints. Apparently the Zippo flints can screw up the wheel. You can get the flints on the lighter sites.


Thanks for the tip. Incidentally, you can get the flints from Amazon as well, for those of you who may have an account with them already and don't want to go through the checkout hassle of a new site. They also have butane cans, as well.

By the way, I've read reviews that Vector butane fuel has gone downhill in the past few years after having moved their processing plant (to Korea, I believe). A couple of folks instead recommended Newport as the highest quality available so that's what I bought, although I haven't used it yet so I can't say from personal experience.


----------



## hawk45 (Aug 9, 2015)

Blue Xi1 just arrived.. nice little piece of gear. We'll see how it does compared to the Cuban Crafters Perfect Cutter.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

argonaut said:


> Thanks for the tip. Incidentally, you can get the flints from Amazon as well, for those of you who may have an account with them already and don't want to go through the checkout hassle of a new site. They also have butane cans, as well.
> 
> By the way, I've read reviews that Vector butane fuel has gone downhill in the past few years after having moved their processing plant (to Korea, I believe). A couple of folks instead recommended Newport as the highest quality available so that's what I bought, although I haven't used it yet so I can't say from personal experience.


1. I haven't looked lately, but the flints were much cheaper on the lighter sites than on Amazon, which I use for a lot of things.

2. Sorry to hear about Vector. I am almost done with a can of the quintuple refined, and am about to go to a newer can of 15 times refined. Really? 15 times? Hopefully not crap.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

deke said:


> 1. I haven't looked lately, but the flints were much cheaper on the lighter sites than on Amazon, which I use for a lot of things.
> 
> 2. Sorry to hear about Vector. I am almost done with a can of the quintuple refined, and am about to go to a newer can of 15 times refined. Really? 15 times? Hopefully not crap.


 @deke and @argonaut ,

The trick with finding a good butane is not necessarily how many times it has been filtered or refined, but how pure those processes have made the butane. Purity in butane is measured in Parts Per Million(ppm) of impurities. In my opinion, if it is not listed on the can then you can assume it is a high enough number that they don't want you to know. Newport is a great butane, it is part of the group with "Near Zero Impurities" on their cans. Which means it is less than 50 ppm of impurities. Now, I haven't dug into the numbers recently, but last I checked our butane, XIKAR Purofine, is near the top if not the top of the list at less than 15 PPM. So use what ever butane you like, just be wary of how dirty it is. Higher-end lighters(or any equipment for that matter) have more precise equipment in it and thus you need to be concerned with purity of fuel you use. Would you put unleaded gasoline in your Ferrari?

Let me know if you guys have any questions about this or anything else, and I will try to help.

Ken
XIKAR, Inc
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

deke said:


> I am almost done with a can of the quintuple refined, and am about to go to a newer can of 15 times refined. Really? 15 times? Hopefully not crap.


In addition to the PPM rating of impurities which XIKAR_Ken mentions above (and thanks for that, Ken), it seems that the measurable amount of impurities left behind is another way (and perhaps the most accurate way) of determine which butanes are better than others. I found an EXTENSIVE thread on one of the "recreational green weed" forums where a private individual conducted tests on literally dozens of different cans. I make no claims on the accuracy of his testing, so _caveat emptor_, "YMMV" and all that, but here is his list of results, in order of the best to least pure butane cans:

*Best to Worst* (note there are two Xikars, UK and USA, two Fasfils, UK and Korea, two Purtanes, the original, and 9X, and two Capital N-butanes, the original, and the new squat cans)

Refined Hydrocarbon Solutions 99.5% had 0.000g of residue (from a 300ml sample)
Refined Hydrocarbon Solutions, USA, 20lb 99.5% butane tank

Ultra Pure had 0.001g of residue
Ultra Pure, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 27.09.13 06:58"

Special Blue 7X had 0.001g of residue
Special Blue 7X, country of manufacture?, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "131028"

EcoGreen butane #2 had 0.0015g of residue (in an ~300ml can's worth) (residue has a strong chemical smell, don't use without further distillation or filtering)
EcoGreen Industries, China, 30lb n-butane tank

EcoGreen butane #3 had 0.0015g of residue (in an ~300ml can's worth) (residue has a strong chemical smell, don't use without further distillation or filtering)
EcoGreen Industries, China, 30lb n-butane tank

Lotus had 0.002g of residue
Lotus, England, 400ml/13.4oz/222g can, reads on the bottom "DOM 03.10.12 14:03"

whip-it! Premium #1 had 0.003g of residue
whip-it! Premium, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "239 M 17:25 1"

whip-it! Premium #2 had 0.002g of residue
whip-it! Premium, UK, 400ml can (238.9g actual,) reads on the bottom "14 316 08 03 1"

Crown #1 had 0.003g of residue
Crown, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 29.03.14 00:34"

Crown #2 had 0.0022g of residue (four cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by four)
Crown, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 29.03.14 00:34"

Cloud 9X had 0.003g of residue
Cloud 9X, 300ml can with no country or date of manufacture

Xikar #1 had 0.002g of residue (residue has a chemical smell, avoid)
Xikar, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "3/13/'12"

Xikar #2 had 0.002g of residue (residue has a chemical smell, avoid)
Xikar, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "3/13/'12"

Xikar #3 had 0.002g of residue (residue has a chemical smell, avoid)
Xikar, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "3/13/'12"

Xikar #4 had 0.003g of residue(residue has a chemical smell, avoid) 
Xikar, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "3/13/'12"

Xikar #5 had 0.003g of residue (residue has chemical smell, avoid)
Xikar, UK, 400ml can, reads on the bottom "3/13/'12"

EcoGreen propane had 0.003g of residue (in an ~300ml can's worth) (residue has a strong chemical smell, don't use without further distillation or filtering)
EcoGreen Industries, China, 30lb n-propane tank

Ignitus 7X had 0.003g of residue
Ignitus 7X, China, 300ml can, no date of manufacture

Ignitus 3X (yellow and red can) had 0.003g of residue
Ignitus 3X (yellow and red can,) China, 300ml can, no date of manufacture

Bleu Magic had .0035g of residue (two cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by two)
Bleu Magic, no country of manufacture, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "13119"

Clipper 7X had 0.004g of residue
Clipper 7X, China, 4.89oz/139g can, reads on the bottom "26.03.2012"

Neon #1 had 0.004g of residue (no added odorant/mercaptan)
Neon, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 20/12/2012/ (00488)"

Neon #2 had 0.005g of residue (unusable due to added odorant/mercaptan)
Neon, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 20.02.1200413"

Neon #3 had 0.001g of residue (no added odorant/mercaptan)
Neon, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 25/05/2012(00446)" (no added odorant/mercaptan)

Special Blue 5X had 0.004g of residue
Special Blue 5X, country of manufacture?, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "131024"

BHO 7X had 0.004g of residue
BHO 7X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "130903"

whip-it! 5X had 0.005g of residue
whip-it 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130610"

Special Blue 9X had 0.005g of residue
Special Blue 9X, country of manufacture?, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130702"

Puretane (original) #1 had 0.006g of residue
Puretane (original,) USA, 300ml/167g can, reads on the bottom "13339 (1) 34623 06332"

Puretane (original) #2 had 0.006g of residue
Puretane (original,) USA, 300ml/167g can, reads on the bottom "13339 (1) 34623 06324"

Ignitus 11X had 0.006g of residue
Ignitus 11X, China, 300ml, no date of manufacture

BHO 5X had 0.006g of residue
BHO 5X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "130902"

STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY #1 had 0.003g of residue
STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY, USA, 325ml can, reads on the bottom "14190(1) STOK 325ML 04086"

STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY #2 had 0.004g of residue
STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY, USA, 325ml can, reads on the bottom "14190(1) STOK 325ML 04136"

STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY #3 had 0.006g of residue
STOK FYR ABSOLUTE PURITY, USA, 325ml can, reads on the bottom "14190(1) STOK 325ML 04595"

STOK FYR EXTREME PURITY had 0.006g of residue
STOCK FYR EXTREME PURITY, USA, 300ml can (169.7g actual,) reads on the bottom "14349 (1) STOCK 300 ML 04888"

Ronson #2 had 0.001g residue
Ronson, USA. 300ml/165g can, reads on the bottom "I1713"

Ronson #3 had <.001g residue
Ronson, USA, 300ml/165g can, reads on the bottom "I1713"

Ronson #4 had 0.006g of residue
Ronson, USA, 300ml/165g can, reads on the bottom "H1314"
(available at any Walgreens drug store for $6 plus tax)

Zippo #1 had 0.001g of residue
Zippo, USA, 300ml/165g can, reads on the bottom "H1513"

Zippo #2 had 0.0068g of residue (six cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by six)
Zippo, USA, 300ml/165g can, reads on the bottom "K1113"

Smoke It's had 0.007g of residue (residue stinks!!! don't use!)
Smoke It's, 300ml can with no country or date of manufacture

Moorpark 5X #1 had 0.006g of residue
Moorpark 5X, China, 300ml can, no date of manufacture

Moorpark 5X #2 had 0.007g of residue
Moorpark 5X, China, 300ml can, no date of manufacture

Neon 5X #1 had 0.001g of residue (no added odorant/mercaptan)
Neon 5X, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 20/05/2013(00506)"

Neon 5X #2 had 0.015g of residue (stinks, odorant/mercaptan?)
Neon 5X, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 11/05/2012(004236)"

Neon 5X #3 had 0.004g of residue (no added odorant/mercaptan)
Neon 5X, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 25/5/2013(00505)

Neon 5X #4 had 0.007g of residue
Neon 5X, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "Manufactured On 20/04/2014(0 0 5 3 9)"

Glow 5X had 0.008g of residue
Glow 5X, China, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "2014/02/02 2016/02/01"

Ignitus 5X had 0.009g of residue
Ignitus 5X, China, 300ml can, no date of manufacture

Lucienne #2 had 0.002g of residue
Lucienne, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 16.07.13 13:28"

Lucienne #3 had 0.001g of residue
Lucienne, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 16.07.13 13:28"

Lucienne #4 had <0.001g residue 
Lucienne, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 16.07.13 13:28"

Lucienne #5 had 0.009g of residue (three cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by three)
Lucienne, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 05.01.15 22:40"

Iolite had 0.010g of residue
Iolite, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 30.07.13 22:45"

*I suggest these ^^^ and avoid those below *

Xikar #1 had 0.010g of residue (residue has a chemical smell, avoid)
Xikar, USA, 8oz/225g can, reads on the bottom "CC26/0947"

Xikar #2 had 0.007g of residue(residue has a chemical smell, avoid) 
Xikar, USA, 8oz/225g can, reads on the bottom "CC26/1153"

Nxxt 2 Zero had 0.014g of residue (two cans shot to the same bag, this is the result divided by two)
Nxxt 2 Zero, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 18.01.14 11:45"

Comoy's had 0.015g of residue
Comoy's, UK, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 23.05.13 05:28"

Blazer 3X had 0.016g of residue
Blazer 3X, Korea, 150g can, reads on the bottom "131023"

whip-it! 7X had 0.017g of residue
whip-it! 7X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "131011"

Turbo 5X had 0.017g of residue
Turbo 5X, Korea, 320ml can (180.1g actual,) reads on the bottom "150408"

Medicali 9X had 0.018g of residue
Medicali 9X, country of manufacture?, 300ml can (165.4g actual,) reads on the bottom "150107"

Vector 14X #1 had 0.019g of residue
Vector 14X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "AUTHENTIC VECTOR GAS 2013 09 10"

Vector 14X #2 had 0.018g of residue
Vector 14X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "AUTHENTIC VECTOR GAS 2013 09 10"

Vector 14X #3 had 0.017g of residue (two cans shot to the same bag, this is the result divided by two)
Vector 14X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "AUTHENTIC VECTOR GAS 2014.10.24"

Power 5X #2 had 0.019g of residue
Power 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130731"

Power 5X #3 had 0.019g of residue
Power 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "141203"

Power 11X had 0.019g of residue
Power 11X, Korea, 320ml can (181.8g actual,) reads on the bottom "141108"

Fasfil 5X had 0.019g of residue (two cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by two)
Fasfil 5X, UK, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 20.08.14 06:51"

Capital N-blend (new squat can) had 0.019g of residue
Capital N-blend (new squat can,) USA, 187g can (185.3g actual,) reads on the bottom "15019"

Roor had 0.020g of residue
Roor, U.K., 400ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 06.10.14 09:33"

Capital N-butane (new squat can) had 0.020g of residue
Capital N-butane (new squat can,) USA, 187g can (191.5g actual,) reads on the bottom "15021"

Power (0X) had 0.021g of residue
Power (0X), Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130819"

Capital N-butane (original) #1 had 0.008g of residue
Capital N-butane, USA, 6.6oz/187g can, reads on the bottom "13337"

Capital N-butane (original) #2 had 0.009g of residue
Capital N-butane, USA, 6.6oz/187g can, reads on the bottom "13337"

Capital N-butane (original) #3 had 0.021g of residue (six cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by six)
Capital N-butane, USA, 6.6oz/187g can, reads on the bottom "14183"

Newport #2 had 0.004g of residue
Newport, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 26.03.13 19:09"

Newport #3 had 0.019g of residue
Newport, England, 300ml can (167.8g actual,) reads on the bottom "DOM 15.04.14 08:54"

Newport #4 had 0.021g of residue
Newport, England, 300ml can (167.9g actual,) reads on the bottom "DOM 05.10.14 11:25"

Colibri #1 had 0.001g of residue
Colibri, UK, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 18.04.13 06:35"

Colibri #2 had 0.022g of residue (two cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by two)
Colibri, UK, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 28.08.14 10:51"

Stok FYR had 0.023g of residue
Stok FYR, UK, 5.8oz/165g can, reads on the bottom "DOM 07.08.13 15:57"

Super 7X had 0.023g of residue
Super 7X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "140712"

Marley 7X had 0.023g of residue
Marley 7X, China, 360ml can (165.8g actual,) reads on the bottom 
"MAN: 05/08/2014 EXP: 04/08/2016 37280114036"

Puretane 9X #1 had 0.0003g of residue (three cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by three)
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "14137 (1) 346570SC" SN's "02719" "02731" and "02743"

Puretane 9X #2 had 0.0015g of residue (six cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by six)
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "14137 (1) 346570SC" SN's "02608, 02663, 02666, 026675, 02694, and 02695"

Puretane 9X #3 had 0.0018g of residue (five cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by five)
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "14137 (1) 346570SC" SN's "02674, 02734, 02740, 02741, and 02758"

Puretane 9X #4 had 0.021g of residue (three cans shot to the same test bag, this is the result divided by three)
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "14352 (1) 34674" SN's "02253, 02273, and 02286"

Puretane 9X #5 had 0.015g of residue (two cans shot to the same test bag, this it the result divided by two)
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "15017 (1) 34674 08313" and "15019 (1) 34674 02787"

Puretane 9X #6 had 0.023g of residue
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "15190 (1) 34674 01402"

Puretane 9X #7 had 0.024g of residue
Puretane 9X, USA, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "15190 (1) 34674 02436"

whip-it! 9X had 0.025g of residue
whip-it! 9X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "130708"

hitman 5X had 0.025g of residue
hitman 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130903"

Turbo 9X had 0.025g of residue
Turbo 9X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "140530"

London had 0.025g of residue
London, England, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "DOM 03.09.14 19:14"

Jetline had 0.027g of residue
Jetline, Korea, 330ml can, reads on the bottom "130410"

Dab Lyfe 7X had 0.027g of residual
Dab Lyfe 7X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "131220"

Vector #3 had 0.028g of residue
Vector, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "AUTHENTIC VECTOR GAS 2013.04.06"

Vector #4 had 0.028g of residue
Vector, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "AUTHENTIC VECTOR GAS 2013.04.06"

Gasone 5X had 0.028g of residue
Gasone 5X, Korea, 5.8oz/165g can, reads on the bottom "130511"

Bernzomatic had 0.028g of residue
Bernzomatic, "Made in U.S.A. of Global Components," reads on the bottom "13130 011288"

Clipper 12X had 0.025g of residue
Clipper 12X, Spain, 170g can, reads on the bottom "QT31E"

Clipper 12X had 0.028g of residue
Clipper 12X, Spain, 300ml can (167.0g actual,) reads on the bottom "SU29E"

Power 7X had 0.029g of residue
Power 7X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "120716"

Mega Plus 7X had 0.029g of residue
Mega Plus 7X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130801"

Meteor 7X had 0.030g of residue
Meteor 7X, Korea?, 165g can, reads on the bottom "130517"

hitman 7X had 0.031g of residue
hitman 7X, Korea, 300ml can (165.5g actual,) reads on the bottom "130830"

Amp 9X had 0.031g of residue
Amp 9X, Korea, 320ml can (181.9g actual,) reads on the bottom "140115"

Fasfil 5X #1 had 0.030g of residue
Fasfil 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "120718"

Fasfil 5X #2 had 0.032g of residue
Fasfil 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "120718"

Superblu 9X had 0.032g of residue
Superblu 9X, Korea, 320ml can, reads on the bottom "131218"

Super 5X had 0.032g of residue
Super 5X, Korea, 300ml can (164.0g actual,) reads on the bottom "130626"

King had 0.033g of residue
King, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "12.04.25"

Lava had 0.033g of residue
Lava, Korea, 5.3oz/150g can, reads on the bottom "070321"

Super 5X had 0.033g of residue
Super 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "130626"

Magnum 5X had 0.035g of residue
Magnum 5X, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "120405"

Spark 7x had 0.04g of residue
Spark 7x, Korea, 300ml can, reads on the bottom "120404"


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Interesting list, I would be interested to know some more background on their "more accurate way to test" and what all it involves. I'm not sure on the accuracy of it as at least one of the butanes listed on the good side(I won't name names, XIKAR is not in the business of flaming other companies), is one I stay far away from based on its ppm. @argonaut Can you send me that link in a PM?


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

XIKAR_Ken said:


> Interesting list, I would be interested to know some more background on their "more accurate way to test" and what all it involves. I'm not sure on the accuracy of it as at least one of the butanes listed on the good side(I won't name names, XIKAR is not in the business of flaming other companies), is one I stay far away from based on its ppm. @argonaut Can you send me that link in a PM?


Sure thing. I'll go ahead and include the links here as well. I believe that's kosher, since it's a link to a forum unrelated to cigars, but mods, if I'm wrong then please delete.

Also, perhaps "accurate" isn't the right word, but what I meant was that measuring the impurities from your own particular can seems likely to be closer to accurate than a generalized rating provided by the company, somewhat akin to what MPG auto manufacturers say their vehicle gets versus what results the new car owner actually gets on the road.

Link 1 (to page 1 of a 44 page thread -- I told you it was "extensive")
Link 2 (to the finalized list based on ranking -- it's just the same list as what I posted above)


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

argonaut said:


> Sure thing. I'll go ahead and include the links here as well. I believe that's kosher, since it's a link to a forum unrelated to cigars, but mods, if I'm wrong then please delete.
> 
> Also, perhaps "accurate" isn't the right word, but what I meant was that measuring the impurities from your own particular can seems likely to be closer to accurate than a generalized rating provided by the company, somewhat akin to what MPG auto manufacturers say their vehicle gets versus what results the new car owner actually gets on the road.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll look into this.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Alright so I ran this by our VP of Engineering to get some clarification on this subject. 

The post you cited specifically is looking for residue left behind. They are concerned with this as the method they are doing requires the fuel to evaporate, and other things to happen with Mary Jane... I don't have much knowledge on that specifically. They are are not concerned with the purity of the Butane, just that is does it's job and leaves little to nothing behind. Even if that residue is a byproduct of the butane itself. 

When it comes to lighters, you want purity. Less parts per million of impurities means it is less likely to cause a clog in the mechanisms of the lighter. Whether there is any residue left behind shouldn't really be a problem since every time you fill your lighter you SHOULD bleed it first(now you know why to bleed it!). Butane in a general sense is made up of three compounds: propane, n-butane, and isobutane. Different brands use different combinations of each, but are all refined or filtered down to different PPMs. So that is the thing to look for. If a brand has the label, "Near Zero Impurities" it has been refined down to less then 50 PPM. Like I have said before, or butane is down to less than 15 PPM.

In the end, a brand that may have less PPM(aka good for lighters) may leave behind a higher residue(aka Good for Marijuana uses). On another note there are several instances through out the extensive thread(TBH I only went through 16 pages) that point out flaws or variables in his method.

Let me know if you guys have any questions!


----------

